# Can the re-cycle bin be emptied easily.



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

Are all the recordings that are binned kept on the hard drive, if so it will give you a false idea of how much space you have left to use, can they all be deleted completly with one press of a button, like on a pc.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The available space does not take into account the recordings in the bin.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Might be slightly quicker for you to press clear on the remote (bottom left) to delete them 
- you can do that directly from the my shows page.

But as said above neither suggestions or deleted shows are shown in the calculation of the free space bar - they are counted as free space already.


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

mikerr said:


> But as said above neither suggestions or deleted shows are shown in the calculation of the free space bar - they are counted as free space already.


Yeah, but the wife can still find out what I've been watching when she's out.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

If you need to hide it when it's in the deleted bin, how do you hide it when it's in My Shows? (Or do you record it and then hide it in the deleted bin for undeleting and viewing when your wife is out?)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, but the wife can still find out what I've been watching when she's out.


She knows anyway.

They always know - they just don't say they know.

I don't know how - but they do.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, but the wife can still find out what I've been watching when she's out.


If you clear the lot, she won't know what you're hiding but she'll know you're hiding something. Also, you might find you've deleted something she (or you) want to recover. It'd be less obvious to just delete the few incriminating programmes and leave the rest.



ozsat said:


> The available space does not take into account the recordings in the bin.


True. What might be more useful is some way to clear the Suggestions folder. Suggestions have priority over Recently Deleted, and I think I'd rather have the ability to recover something 3 months old, then scores of Suggestions that I'll never watch.

Actually, even better would be a cap on the number of Suggestions. I already mentioned this in the wishes thread. Meanwhile I go in and prune them from time to time. It's painful to do because the UI is so slow.


----------



## dwarfofpoison (Feb 5, 2011)

Items can be deleted from the "Recently Deleted" folder (recycle bin), when in the folder just press clear (delete) on the item you want to remove and you'll be asked if you want to "Permanently Delete". 

Yet the senses the wife probably has may not be so easy to overcome!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

dwarfofpoison said:


> Items can be deleted from the "Recently Deleted" folder (recycle bin), when in the folder just press clear (delete) on the item you want to remove and you'll be asked if you want to "Permanently Delete".


That doesn't work; for me, anyway.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> That doesn't work; for me, anyway.


Works on mine


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

And mine.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. Must have been a glitch as it also worked here last night


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

Brangdon said:


> If you clear the lot, she won't know what you're hiding but she'll know you're hiding something. Also, you might find you've deleted something she (or you) want to recover. It'd be less obvious to just delete the few incriminating programmes and leave the rest.
> 
> True. What might be more useful is some way to clear the Suggestions folder. Suggestions have priority over Recently Deleted, and I think I'd rather have the ability to recover something 3 months old, then scores of Suggestions that I'll never watch.
> 
> Actually, even better would be a cap on the number of Suggestions. I already mentioned this in the wishes thread. Meanwhile I go in and prune them from time to time. It's painful to do because the UI is so slow.


just open the suggestions file>look at the list>just press the clear button as many times as you like.
i removed 30 suggestions in less than two min's


----------

